# Consumer Reports On The Best Bras



## Marisol (Apr 9, 2008)

Source

by DEXIE on April 8th, 2008

ConsumerReports.org conducted a very important bra investigation




recently and youâ€™d be surprised(or not) but definitely happy to know that Cheap Bras Are The Best!

So how exactly did Consumer Reports did their research? Well, they bought 3 different brand of bras, similar styles(seamless, with lightly padded cups) and sizes(34B). CR handwashed the bras 3 times, and gave it to 3 women each wears 34B bra sizes. They also had experts and a lingerie designer to check the construction of the bras. Here are the results :

La Perla Vintage, $127 : The bra, sold at several high-end stores, boasts top-quality materials, nicely contoured cups, and flexible, well-padded underwire that wonâ€™t cut into skin. But after three gentle hand-washes, the elastic material in the back twisted and curled, and stitching on straps puckered.

Victoriaâ€™s Secret Ipex demi, $45 : It has cozy fabric and cups that provide coverage without bulk. But the underwire may pinch, since fabric around it is thinner than in others, and strap stitching is flimsy. Poor cut of the fabric on sides made it pucker, and the straps curled in the wash.

Gilligan &amp; Oâ€™Malley padded demi, $11 : Bra-vo! It has better cup molding than the Victoriaâ€™s Secret bra; the underwire is flexible and well padded, so it wonâ€™t pinch or poke. This bra (sold at Target) also held up better after washing. All three panelists found it comfortable, with a good fit.

*SOURCE. *All Images Via ConsumerReports.org Press With Permission.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 9, 2008)

HA!! I buy the Gillian O'Malley bras. And they are super comfy!



At least I think we are talking about the same bra. They said padded, but they weren't like push up pads. Just molded cup bras.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 9, 2008)

They should have done the study also with women who are more endowed. I can NEVER find a bra that I like!


----------



## Darla (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They should have done the study also with women who are more endowed. I can NEVER find a bra that I like! hey maybe you can do your own study if they fund YOU! just think you can go buy that La perla, the VS and the target brand.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 9, 2008)

There is a huge variety of bras available, doing a study on three of the same type of bra is not much of an indication of the market overall. Its an interesting study comparason on those 3 brands/style of bras only. I would not think that all cheap bras are better than expensive ones.

Its interesting, you would think a $100+ bra would survive more than 3 washes.

Thanks for posting


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2008)

tell me about it, I hear you! they don't even make my size! 8DD/E is impossible to find.

I don't think this was a representative sample but it's enough to turn me off la perla.

As I thought, expensive really isn't always the best in terms of value or longevity...


----------



## Anna (Apr 10, 2008)

psaw.....i'm an F cup. lets see them FIND that size let alone test it!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif psaw.....i'm an F cup. lets see them FIND that size let alone test it! that would probably change the results, this study isn't really representative. i'm down to a D cup, but before i was E, and the cheaper brands were honestly not the best, _if_ they carried my cup size ! so for that i had to buy more in the expensive range, and even among them finding one bra suiting me was a nightmare.but i've found a french chainshop that sells bras for about 35â‚¬ (55US$), so since then i've definitely given up on expensive bras.


----------



## Anna (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't an F cup the same as a DDD in the US? My actualy size is a 30F (some of them say F and some say DDD, depending on the brand). Try finding an F cup with a 30 band. Also is it even possible to find a pretty or sexy bra with an F cup? All my bras are functional, not pretty. i dunnoo but everywhere ive been measured says f cup. fredericks of hollywood is my current bra store. relativly inexpensive and pretty cute.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't think I'll base my choice on bra on this but it does go to show that more money does not always equal better quality.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 10, 2008)

*I would just like to find a bra were the straps aren't always falling off my shoulders !






Beyonce - Lipstick is a girl's best friend ( other than another girl )



*


----------



## internetchick (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I would just like to find a bra were the straps aren't always falling off my shoulders !






Beyonce - Lipstick is a girl's best friend ( other than another girl )



* If your straps keep falling off you are buying the wrong size. JC Penny's website has a bra size calculator. It's the only one that has correctly determined my bra size. You will simply need some measuring tape(if you don't have any you can print some free on the web).


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If your straps keep falling off you are buying the wrong size. JC Penny's website has a bra size calculator. It's the only one that has correctly determined my bra size. You will simply need some measuring tape(if you don't have any you can print some free on the web). Thank you !


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 10, 2008)

I want to see a study on bras for 34D .... Its so much harder finding big bras...


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 10, 2008)

Just goes to show that more expensive doesn't always mean better quality. Similarly, a report on running shoes last year showed that less expensive running shoes not only provide as much protection from impact force as expensive running shoes, but the mid- and low-priced shoes actually performed slightly better on measures of overall foot pressure.


----------



## monniej (Apr 14, 2008)

i love gilligan &amp; o'malley sets! target rules!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

I've definitely found some good bras at Target!



I still love VS, though...


----------

